# Rubik's Cube Streaming layout in-browser



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

The first online timer to incorporate video recording and streaming without any 3rd party software needed! It easily records and store your PBs all in one place. No need to waste time with setting up the OBS to get the perfect screen grab of the cstimer window. 
This is an early beta, and work is being done on packing this timer full with many new features that you will all hopefully enjoy! 

You can try it out at SpeedCubeStats.com/Timer

Thank you @gilzussman for making this tool for all speedcubing streamers on Twitch/YT!










Thanks again to SCS and Gil for making this tool a reality!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

how to setup your webcam?

E: nvm got it


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> how to setup your webcam?
> 
> E: nvm got it


FTR, Go to browser cookie settings, and allow the webcam access for this specific site.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> FTR, Go to browser cookie settings, and allow the webcam access for this specific site.


I did exactly that but thanks!! This could be useful for others who are stuck.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 21, 2021)

that's cool

nice find


----------



## Akira80kv (Apr 21, 2021)

That's very cool! I'll be using it when I fix my pc (It doesn't launch :/)


----------

